# The new R35 concept?



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if this is really what the are working on producing here in '07?
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/354110/2

If so, I'll save up for a 33 or 34 instead.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there has been many concepts... and it depends if it really is gonna be out in 2007 or not.. the date has been changed many many times


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is fuducking disgusting


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

prob not. nissan isnt that ignorant to think people would actually pay for that thing.
the next series skyline will *probably* be similiar to the r34, just some subtle body changes, and definately a new engine

besides...they havent changed the basic style of the headlights/taillights since the skyline was introduced....i doubt they'd change that now


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Jasper said:


> the next series skyline will *probably* be similiar to the r34, just some subtle body changes, and definately a new engine
> 
> besides...they havent changed the basic style of the headlights/taillights since the skyline was introduced....i doubt they'd change that now


The next series (V35) Skyline has been out since 2001 (no GTR model), it's badged as the Infiniti G35 (still a V35 body) in the US and VERY different then the previous Skylines. The headlight/taillights have been drasticly re-styled! It's using the VQ25/30/35 in Japan and only the VQ35 in the US. 

Here's the V35 Skyline:
http://skyline.nissan.co.jp/index2.html

The model pictured is the GTR concept shown at the Tokyo 2001 show. It does not have Skyline written anywhere on it hinting that the GTR is to be seperated from the Skyline name. As of last word, the next GTR is to be produced in 2007 and sold as a 2008.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

R = 6 Cylinder inline

No more R serries Skylines, due to the fact its much harder to design a car that passes head on and 30 degree from the front crashes...just look at Ford Australia, with their 6 cylinder inline Falcon, we where talking to one of the design engineers at a raceing meet, he said that a V6 is a much better idea in all car with a N-S layout, because the engine acts like a buffer then in a 30 degree head on. 

I'd imagine with the safety design rules they have in Japan, THATS probably why Nissan killed the 6 inline R serries Skylines.....It looks as if that the case.....and when you look at the front left and front right corners on the R34 when the bonnet is open, their is quite a bit more re-enforceing there.....hmmm...any comments?

RB = NOT RACE BREED!!!!!!!!

Kill this rumor.....PLEASE.....

R = 6 Inline
B = Benzene (petrol)

There is also a RD motor (RB diesel), used in the R31 Skyline GT-D, and in older Nissan patrols.....


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The RB engine was discontinued due to new emission requirements in Japan that the RB could not meet.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

if you have a look at this thread from australia this is the most up to date info we have on the new gt-r.
http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46487


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> The RB engine was discontinued due to new emission requirements in Japan that the RB could not meet.


Then why new inline 6 of a new design? why goto a V6 (well a V6 does have less counter torque and is more compact...still)


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Then why new inline 6 of a new design? why goto a V6 (well a V6 does have less counter torque and is more compact...still)


all larger family cars and sports coupes nissan (even there r34 based racing cars had them towards the end) have released lately have been VQ3???? based cars.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> all larger family cars and sports coupes nissan (even there r34 based racing cars had them towards the end) have released lately have been VQ3???? based cars.


You didn't answer my question


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> You didn't answer my question


that is the answer as nissan havent produced an inline 6 in three years and have shifted thier focus to the v6. there not going to re-engineer an old engine just to suit the likes of us. LOL


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

um, its a 350, or g35 with skyline tails. I can see this becoming true sadly. 









its a g35 with a wing. again. I can see this happening in the future as the american skyline. Personally, like ive mentioned. I think its gonna have the suspension of the 05 altima SE-R and the AWD and forced inducted VQ35.
We allready have each of these features in different cars(minus the force induction) now if we can just throw all these great things together in one great american Nissan.
-Travis


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> I think its gonna have the suspension of the 05 altima SE-R and the AWD and forced inducted VQ35.


Check the August Road & Track and Car & Driver for a few shorts on what they have so far. They have a new concept photo out to go with it too, but you can still tell it's built off of the G35 chassis. The "new" info on there should keep you guys speculating for a bit longer. 

PS: I propose that we all take future posts about the up and coming skyline concept it to the R35 Forums. They don't have a lot of members yet, so it'll be good for them, and besides, there are people on this forum with production Skylines who need the space.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

nah... its the "Nissan Forums" so its allowed.. and its NOT chassis sectioned off. So I say this should be allowed. Just my opinion. 
-Travis


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

i'd say this model would be of more interest to you americans than any other model, what with the base model g35 already in the country, whats to stop the gtr being released under infiniti badges??


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> um, its a 350, or g35 with skyline tails. I can see this becoming true sadly.
> ...SNIP...
> its a g35 with a wing. again. I can see this happening in the future as the american skyline. Personally, like ive mentioned. I think its gonna have the suspension of the 05 altima SE-R and the AWD and forced inducted VQ35.
> We allready have each of these features in different cars(minus the force induction) now if we can just throw all these great things together in one great american Nissan.
> -Travis


Sorry 'bout the late entry to the thread, but it's a bloody interesting question so why not?

We get sporadic news about the GT-R development especially since there's a really strong magazine market covering these imports.

Last I heard so far is that the Skyline name will be retired but the evil intention of the GT-R will not. The goal is to release a truly monsterous car based on the same platform as the 350Z using the new family V6. Count on it having the traction control, the 4w steering, the 4wd etc and a really upped ante.

Word is that it will also do the full leather trim to be able to compete not just on performance with the European GT vehicles such as the Porches, Bimmers etc. In otherwords, a step away from the commodity plastic interior of so many japanese cars that also graced the Skylines. The last skylines in the Spec-M indicated the direction which is aimed at new interior levels.

I believe that the new GT-R will indeed be a monster and not just a nasty reworking of an Infiniti or the 350Z. They are not going to use the Skyline name any more, but then they will not disgrace the GT-R tag with something undeserving.

I'm very hopeful about what the new GT-R finally brings. They have set themselves a very high standard to follow.

This that I have written is a bit different from the link to forum posted earlier, but honestly, everyone is just guessing aren't they?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

SSS Pulsar! OH OH I wanna see pics send them to [email protected] ! 
Thanks for the info though. Any comments help. And, a big shout out to all of you across the world. 
-Travis


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> SSS Pulsar! OH OH I wanna see pics send them to [email protected] !
> Thanks for the info though. Any comments help. And, a big shout out to all of you across the world.
> -Travis


Cheers! good to meet you - this is a pretty cool forum site. I'm having fun.

My pulsar is looking very tragic these days, but here's a site with some not-brilliant pictures, and this site contains some good pictures of the Series 2 which I think was not quite as attractive as the Series 1.

Differences were cosmetic except for the speccing of spark plugs that were one step hotter (! so mine ran too cool?) Series one didn't have the thin black plastic over the wheel arches, the 3rd rear brake light was high in the window not in the wing, and the series one seat was definitely more comfortable and classier too. The fabric on the series 2 doors was a bit crappier unless I've seen a poor example.

With the rear seats down it gave you fantastic amount of space, for carrying large loads, and the basic tune was so user friendly that I used to out-corner vehicles that should have beaten the crap out of me. I'm sure that most people driving big V8's are too scared to actually put the car around a corner.

But that's more than enough on a Skyline forum eh? As for the next GT-R I'm being optimistic and I hope it's not misplaced. I've been a GT-R groupie ever since they whupped the ass of the local V8's in our premier touring class in the early 90's. Alas mortgages etc mean I'll probably never own a fresh clean one - I was very lucky to get the 200SX (aka Silvia) before the funds got tied up in sensible things.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I've also heard rumors that the R35 may also sport a version of the Nissan V8 motor, this seems possible, but highly unlikely but you never know.
I am very excited to see where the Future of the GT-R or R35 or Skyline or whatever you want to call it is going.


----------



## MyBlackR32 (Feb 16, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> I've also heard rumors that the R35 may also sport a version of the Nissan V8 motor, this seems possible, but highly unlikely but you never know.
> I am very excited to see where the Future of the GT-R or R35 or Skyline or whatever you want to call it is going.


In one of the Australasian performance mags last month there was a piece about the new GT-R; they stated that it will be designated as R36 (not V36, as the rest of the range will be), that there will be an American version badged as an Infinity GT-R with a stonking great (over 5 litres) N/A V8 in it (due to concerns about lax maintainence in the U.S), while the Japanese/(RoW?) version will be badged as an R36 Skyline GT-R and will have a twin(?) turbo V6 along the lines of that used in the 350z's in Japanese GT racing. They also said that Cosworth were going to be working on the engine package, while Lotus were to undertake work on the aerodynamic package for the upcoming GT-R.

Anyways, don't quote me on that, but that's what I read. Maybe someone else can add something to this.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone ever try and have this dash shipped to the states? I want one? Anything you guys from across the waters that you like in america that you cant get there and want shipped there. Let me know, IF you can get me the dash. :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MyBlackR32 said:


> In one of the Australasian performance mags last month there was a piece about the new GT-R; they stated that it will be designated as R36 (not V36, as the rest of the range will be), that there will be an American version badged as an Infinity GT-R with a stonking great (over 5 litres) N/A V8 in it (due to concerns about lax maintainence in the U.S), while the Japanese/(RoW?) version will be badged as an R36 Skyline GT-R and will have a twin(?) turbo V6 along the lines of that used in the 350z's in Japanese GT racing. They also said that Cosworth were going to be working on the engine package, while Lotus were to undertake work on the aerodynamic package for the upcoming GT-R.
> 
> Anyways, don't quote me on that, but that's what I read. Maybe someone else can add something to this.


OH I SWEAR if Nissan gives the UK the VQ30DETT and leaves us with a V8 im gonna be freakin PISSED!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LAX MAINTENCE!?

It's not uncommon for the japs to go 30K+ miles before they change their oil!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> LAX MAINTENCE!?
> 
> It's not uncommon for the japs to go 30K+ miles before they change their oil!


That's on the tuner cars. And probably only actually about 5000-6000 miles. It's also not uncommon to run without an air filter. JDM tuner engines are highly mistreated, I probably wouldn't knowingly buy one that came from a modified car.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> LAX MAINTENCE!?
> 
> It's not uncommon for the japs to go 30K+ miles before they change their oil!


Where did you get that information?

BTW: Japanese car owners have access to much better off-the-shelf oils than we do in the US. The oil does cost several times more than what we see here, but 15k with only filter changes seems to be common for them. I've never heard of 30k on the same oil on a street driven car though (not for someone who lives and drives in Japan).

Also: American mechanics are terrible in comparison to foreign techs. The Honda CR-V had a US-only TSB because American technicians and home mechanics weren't checking to make sure that the filter gasket from the factory filter wasn't stuck on the block after an oil change. The extra filter gasket would cause an oil leak that could start a fire if it dripped onto the exhaust. There were a fair number of incidents reported all over the US. There were *0* such reported incidents anywhere else in the world.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> It's also not uncommon to run without an air filter. JDM tuner engines are highly mistreated, I probably wouldn't knowingly buy one that came from a modified car.


I see that a lot too, (albeit the fact that they were all on cars with individual throttle bodies). I donno about the rest of you guys, but I find that downright scary.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Also: American mechanics are terrible in comparison to foreign techs. The Honda CR-V had a US-only TSB because American technicians and home mechanics weren't checking to make sure that the filter gasket from the factory filter wasn't stuck on the block after an oil change. The extra filter gasket would cause an oil leak that could start a fire if it dripped onto the exhaust. There were a fair number of incidents reported all over the US. There were *0* such reported incidents anywhere else in the world.


 Only the stupid ones are. That's a common problem with any car, in reality. I always check the housing base before I screw the new filter on, just in case. Been doing that for 15 years or so, every car I've ever changed the oil on. It's just common sense anyway, but not a lot of people seem to have it.


----------



## MyBlackR32 (Feb 16, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> LAX MAINTENCE!?
> 
> It's not uncommon for the japs to go 30K+ miles before they change their oil!


Nissan are undoubtably staking a lot on the success of the new 2007 GT-R, there is a huge potential market for the car considering the legendary status of the R32, R33 and R34 in Japan AND, far more importantly, the rest of the world, thanks to used japanese imports, motor racing success, and 'tuner culture' entering the mainstream. It is safe to assume that the US market features highly in their sales plans, with the goal of selling them to anyone who has the money, not just those who are in the tuning/import scene and have knowledge of, and experience with, the japanese technologies. The N/A V8 is an easy way of supplying a product that won't tax the existing maintanence network, if you rock up to your local garage in a car with a V8, it's a pretty good chance Joe Mechanic will know what he's looking at, if your car has a RB26DETT inside will he still know what he's looking at?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MyBlackR32 said:



> if you rock up to your local garage in a car with a V8, it's a pretty good chance Joe Mechanic will know what he's looking at, if your car has a RB26DETT inside will he still know what he's looking at?


A V8 is not a V8 is not a V8. Neither the cylinder layout nor the fact that it's naturally aspirated guarantees that the mechanic you bring it to will know what to do with it. You bring a Honda C32 to a mechanic that has only worked with Detroit Three engines, there's a good chance that he'll have no idea what to do or break it.

What companies are really trying to say by stuff like this is that the average American driver does not do enough regular maintenance to ensure that his/her car will not break down. Turbo engines (and high output NA engines) require the user to not only pay careful attention to their car, but also to follow a strict maintenance schedule. Keep your old spark plugs in too long, ignore that ticking sound for too long, or keep an oil filter on for too long and you can easily go from having a working car to a shell with a blown engine.

With drivers in Japan and Europe, this is less of a concern because:
1. They drive less often
2. They driver much shorter distances on the street
3. They usually don't need to drive their cars on a daily basis
Cars aren't a complete necessity in many parts of Japan and Europe. What I've seen is that if a Japanese car owner misses a service interval by a few miles or can't find time in his schedule to get his/her car to the mechanic, he/she will simply not drive the car until he/she finds some time to do the maintenance.

In contrast, an American driver often has no choice but to go to work with 6 month old oil or malfunctioning O2 sensors. Yeah, it is unfortunate that some of these people really can't get their car maintained because of their busy work schedule. But that doesn't change the fact that it's hard on the car and the engine.

The unfortunate truth is that although many of the enthusiasts on forums like NF take great care of their car (scheduled maintenance on reccomended intervals, stopping the moment they think that something is wrong, etc) but Nissan can't make a car just for us. They aren't Toyota: They don't have millions to spend on strange niche cars (if you get bored sometime, look up the Toyota WiLL VS. You'll see what I mean). Nissan wants to be able to market something that anyone can buy and drive the way they feel a car should be driven... And they're going to do what it takes to make that happen, even if it does mean denying us the flexibility and fuel efficiency of a turbocharged engine.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MyBlackR32 said:


> The N/A V8 is an easy way of supplying a product that won't tax the existing maintanence network, if you rock up to your local garage in a car with a V8, it's a pretty good chance Joe Mechanic will know what he's looking at, if your car has a RB26DETT inside will he still know what he's looking at?


Ok, im gonna give my .02 and end it at this. First off, if the damn guy lookin at the car doesnt know shit about it, he should NOT be a mechanic. With all the technology in engines and cars today, youve gotta keep up, with schooling, readin up, what ever it may be. BUT, If Nissan goes throwing another advanced RWD V8 into a light car, its (to me) just gonna be another mustang.  Joe Mechanic can take his ass home. LOL.


Heres an idea Nissan.... How about a Hybrid Twin Turbo concept??? Talk about hella torque WHAO buddy!


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

SkylineR33gts said:


> that is fuducking disgusting



I couldn't of said it any better. These protos are are rarely finalized for develpment. Off topic, did anyone see that 1954 Olds prototype sell for 3 million US$ on the Barrett J auction?


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

There will be NO NAV8 in any skyline anywhere.. it would be as dumb as this..----> :balls:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Check the August Road & Track and Car & Driver for a few shorts on what they have so far. They have a new concept photo out to go with it too, but you can still tell it's built off of the G35 chassis. The "new" info on there should keep you guys speculating for a bit longer.
> 
> PS: I propose that we all take future posts about the up and coming skyline concept it to the R35 Forums. They don't have a lot of members yet, so it'll be good for them, and besides, there are people on this forum with production Skylines who need the space.


ok um.. I tried to go there. and uhh.. WTF??


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> ok um.. I tried to go there. and uhh.. WTF??


Yeah. That site's been having weird problems lately. I'm not sure what's up with it.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

that is prolly 1 of thee ugliest cars ever, the only good lookin car on da page is da lambo, i was to sick to look at page 2


----------



## inertial drift (Feb 26, 2005)

they concept they are coming out are all weird looking to me. i think nissan's drafters were high when they were sketching the skyline and the s16.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

inertial drift said:


> they concept they are coming out are all weird looking to me. i think nissan's drafters were high when they were sketching the skyline and the s16.



Ill second that one


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Talk about opening an old thread and talking about a topic with dust on it...

NPM December 2001


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Mike, can you hand me the paper towels and Pledge please.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

:fluffy: im high rite now and i can draw up a better skyline, first id start it like this, "I WOULDNT CHANGE SHIT!!!!!" thanx for listening


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mrnoname said:


> :fluffy: im high rite now and i can draw up a better skyline, first id start it like this, "I WOULDNT CHANGE SHIT!!!!!" thanx for listening


Would change what? Which model?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I think what Mike is trying to say is that its too late. They have already changed from the R33 body style. Now its the "R34 I guess" but its not really that. Its the G35 "skyline" over there already. I doubt they will go back for the GTR over here. 

On the same note. Anyone whom has played Gran Turismo 4 recently will notice the "GTR" concept as a vehicle you can get... And YES it does look like this new chassis style. When GT2 or 3? came out with the "Z Concept" the 350 pretty much looked like its predecessor. Im willing to bet $20 bucks, that this is pretty much how the American GTR concept is goin to look when it displays at the 2006 autoshows. (Ill bet another $5 that its gonna be at the next autoshow along with its competition, the next Supra in 2006).

-note-
This is all just my opinion, none of this stuff is fact. Just the GTR in the game.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

myoung said:


> Would change what? Which model?



the r33 gtr


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I know I love that chassis style as well. That and the S15 but ya know. We get the left overs. Unfortionatly they will not be goin back to that style.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

More than likely we'll be getting a version of the VK45DE V8. I really dont think that Nissan USA thinks that John Q Carbuyer will be interested in a twin turbo VQ3*DE. Not enough americans know enough about the skyline to be interested in the TT setup. Though there is a posibility that they will put in a V6TT.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ehh.. even if they do go with the V8. Im sure they will be goin with an AWD platform to compete with the EVO, the STI, and the other vehicles that are all coming standard with AWD.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mrnoname said:


> the r33 gtr


It's already changed twice since then


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah um.. this thread is gettin old. Im unsubscribin. lol. Mike you have a PM about something offtopic.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Hmmmm...


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Does everyone else think that it sucks to make the new skyline look pretty much just like a g35? Not that the G35 sucks...they should just look like different cars.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

drkd11 said:


> Does everyone else think that it sucks to make the new skyline look pretty much just like a g35? Not that the G35 sucks...they should just look like different cars.



::sigh:: okay... for the last time.... the skyline and the G35 are THE SAME CAR! thats why they look the same, because they are the same! they just have different names... is this that hard of a concept to wrap around your brains...? there are countless threads explaining this...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually what I think he meant is the supposed "GT-R" in the pics from my post look AWEFULLY familiar to the Skyline/G35.

Rumors awhile back said the GT-R wasn't going to look like the Skyline/G35 at all...imo, to keep a more 'exotic' look like the R34.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

well, skyline and GTR are no longer the same car... the GTR will use the same platform, but it isnt the same car so using the 2 interchangeably is ignorant...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Agreed



123456789


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*The R35 Concept?*

You mean the car that looks like it could pass for a coffin?


----------

